# The application for Kassie was approved



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I have to call the applicants this evening to let them know. I'm guessing they will drive up from Tuscon sometime this weekend to get her.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is such great news for Kassie and her new family!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Great job, Steve. You'll always be her #1 Daddy. 
Have a great new life, little beauty.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great news!! You need to teach Deb.....Steve. She just loves all these babies and refuses to part with them.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm kind of sad to see her go. Can you talk her new owners into keeping us informed??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=49010:bravo.gif] Good job, once again!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go Steve and way to go Kassie!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRTULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 24 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733665


> That's great news!! You need to teach Deb.....Steve. She just loves all these babies and refuses to part with them. [/B]



You got that right. Deb has always been a bit of a problem, but she is basically a good person so we allow her to stay around....




how much do I owe you for being my straight women?

:smtease:



I just called them and they are driving up Saturday around noon. Although I can not imagine anyone not wanting this little girl... they did stress they wanted to meet her and then assuming everything is ok, they will take her home.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow! Keep the good news comin'!!!! arty:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Terrific news!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Great!!! Kassie will have a new home! :chili: Please tell her new parents about registering here at SM, and she has a very large virtual family here that want pics, and updates! :yes:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That's wonderful news. Hugs to Kassie and her new home, I hope they join SM.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Feb 24 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733794


> That's wonderful news. Hugs to Kassie and her new home, I hope they join SM.[/B]


Great news!!! Thank You for all you do Steve


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve that's wonderful. What gems you and Peg are. (I mean that in a nice way) Congratulations Kassie. Be happy and healthy sweety.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

great news ^_^ give little Kassie my kisses ... wish her the best with her new family :wub: :wub: thanks to you Steve


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Kassie - we hope that your new parents fall in love with you as much as we have and that they scoop you up and take you to your forever home. Love, Erin and Hunter  :wub:


----------

